
Logitch: Sorry, all Link owners a free Hub - berbec
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/11/9/16629906/logitech-free-harmony-hub-upgrade-link-owners
======
breakingcups
If you look at the blog post, you'll see a very strange reason for deciding
not to continue operating the Link which I'm sure will interest most HN
readers:

"Q: Why can’t you just patch the product or extend the license?

We made the business decision to end the support and services of the Harmony
Link when the encryption certificate expires in the spring of 2018 – we would
be acting irresponsibly by continuing the service knowing its potential/future
vulnerability. Our system shows this product, which was last sold by Logitech
in fall of 2015, had a small active user base. We’re now reaching out to all
affected customers to provide an option for replacement."

And

"We understand that services are important to you. Because the certificate
that’s expiring relates to security, we would be acting irresponsibly by
continuing the service knowing its potential/future vulnerability."

------
moonka
I'm glad that there was enough backlash and attention on this for a happy
ending. It's disappointing they handled it so poorly from the start,
especially considering how good their cs has been when I've had minor issues
in the past.

------
torstenvl
It's so rare lately for tech companies to do the Right Thing (tm) that it's
pleasantly surprising - even heartwarming - when they do.

(Still wish they'd open source the backend.)

~~~
mikestew
The cynic in me says “the right thing” was a last resort. “Let’s float a 35%
discount first, see if it flies. If it does, we can still make some profit off
this. If not, well, pull out our prepared statement and give them a hub. Won’t
hurt to try, and if we have to use plan B, we’ll look like we ‘listen to our
customers’”.

~~~
berbec
Sadly, I think it is worse. I see them having gone in with no plan B. I have
no doubt, if the internet rage machine didn't go off, Logitech would have
continued to be bastards, and only "listened to our customers" in blind panic.

